# The devastation Florida is overwhelming.



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am looking at pictures of before and after. Pictures of entire trailer parks gone. Boats washed onshore and between homes. Neighborhoods burning. Bridges gone.

I can't even comprehend how much work there will be to clean up and then rebuild.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you think Greta is happy or sad?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__





Loading…






videos.dailymail.co.uk





A time lapse video of water coming in to the city during the storm.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575269515285467136


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You kind of expect hurricanes If you live in Florida


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> You kind of expect hurricanes If you live in Florida


I have a lot of inlaws in Florida from top to bottom. Hurricanes are a part of the package.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I have a lot of inlaws in Florida from top to bottom. Hurricanes are a part of the package.


Are they staying with you yet?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No. I've been running to and fro this morning so I haven't had any updates from my wife.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

But people will build right back in the same place just to live by the ocean. I read that 60% of the dollar damage worldwide from hurricanes is in the US. In most countries subject to these storms people have sense enough not to build on the waterfront.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Climate expert Mika Brzezinski told her co-hosts Thursday on MSNBC’s “Morning Joe” in the aftermath of Hurricane Ian in Florida that storms are worsening because the temperature in the world’s oceans was rising partly due to human-caused climate change. 








Brzezinski: Hurricanes Are More Intense Due to Human-Caused Climate Change


Mika Brzezinski told her co-hosts Thursday on MSNBC's "Morning Joe" in the aftermath of Hurricane Ian in Florida that storms are worsening because the temperature in the world's oceans was rising partly due to human-caused climate change. | Clips




www.breitbart.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575539061699141632


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575538936637956096


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575538835131314177


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Florida is a horrible place to live and I would never live there voluntarily, but it's not like all the damage is to the multi-million-dollar houses on the beach. Flooding can go miles inland from a bad storm surge. Sucks for those average people who just live there because they were born and raised there.



poppy said:


> I read that 60% of the dollar damage worldwide from hurricanes is in the US. In most countries subject to these storms people have sense enough not to build on the waterfront.


Nah, they build on waterfront almost everywhere. It's just that our waterfront properties are worth a lot more than most. The shacks washed away in Mexico and the islands don't add up to much dollar wise.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575540143619964928


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Storm porn


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Seems they evacuated the wrong area. It was all about Tampa. Little attention payed to ft. Myers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Are they staying with you yet?


My wife says the group living in and around Palm Beach are only under warnings at this point. Several others have lost power so she hasn't heard from them yet.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> My wife says the group living in and around Palm Beach are only under warnings at this point. Several others have lost power so she hasn't heard from them yet.


You can send a couple up my way, oh wait, my wife's sister is here. They could pitch a tent


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

poppy said:


> But people will build right back in the same place just to live by the ocean. I read that 60% of the dollar damage worldwide from hurricanes is in the US. In most countries subject to these storms people have sense enough not to build on the waterfront.


I watched the same on a smaller scale when we had massive flooding and fires in Ft Mac. A lot of the problem lies with insurance companies in the sense that they don't give you the option of rebuilding your home in another location, they repair or rebuild your home exactly where it was and the only recourse would be to sell and move.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> You can send a couple up my way, oh wait, my wife's sister is here. They could pitch a tent


We were considering a bus up to Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> I watched the same on a smaller scale when we had massive flooding and fires in Ft Mac. A lot of the problem lies with insurance companies in the sense that they don't give you the option of rebuilding your home in another location, they repair or rebuild your home exactly where it was and the only recourse would be to sell and move.


There is a town, in which one corner was known as the "Boogaloos". My mother lived there years ago for a short time.
The nearby creek would flood, usually every 4-5 years and wash over the adjacent homes for several blocks. Then the tv and news would be out, do hard luck stories, take photos of a family in a johnboat paddling down the street. The Red Cross would come out and support the victims.
The problem was, the area was designated a flood plane. Insurance carriers would not issue a homeowner policy; banks would lend money on the land. Yet many of those folks moved right back in, scrubbed off the mold and took donated and thrift store furniture and started over. A few years would pass and then, there they go again.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

I love their governor but Florida is definitely not a place I could deal with. The weather, the population density...no bueno.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Panhandle is nice. There are still pockets down farther South that isn't elbow to elbow with blue hairs and New Yorkers.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a suggestion for those of you who shop on Amazon. If you don't have your account set up to use SMILE, you might consider it. There are many charities you can select from and whenever you make a purchase, a small amount from the purchase goes to your charity. I have been giving to FLCCC, but I am going to change over to the United Cajun Navy for hurricane season.

Amazon also has a list of charities with items they need. If instead of donating money, you would rather donate an item, you can select it from the list and the items are shipped directly to the charity. You can find it under lists, and then AmazonSmile Charity Lists.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

poppy said:


> But people will build right back in the same place just to live by the ocean. I read that 60% of the dollar damage worldwide from hurricanes is in the US.


Hurricanes are just an accepted fact of life down here.



poppy said:


> In most countries subject to these storms people have sense enough not to build on the waterfront.


Maybe our insurance policies are better.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanthomas said:


> Florida is a horrible place to live and I would never live there voluntarily, but it's not like all the damage is to the multi-million-dollar houses on the beach. Flooding can go miles inland from a bad storm surge. Sucks for those average people who just live there because they were born and raised there.
> 
> 
> Nah, they build on waterfront almost everywhere. It's just that our waterfront properties are worth a lot more than most. The shacks washed away in Mexico and the islands don't add up to much dollar wise.


Plus, they are valued in pesos. 1 peso is about a nickel.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I always hear "don't build on the beach." There are houses in Galveston that are 200 years plus old. The worst hurricane ever in that area happened less than that down there. 

California has earthquakes and wildfires. Texas, Oklahoma and others have tornados and wildfires. The north has massive snowstorms. People on the Mississippi and other large rivers have floods. 

Where are we supposed to live at?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I always hear "don't build on the beach." There are houses in Galveston that are 200 years plus old. The worst hurricane ever in that area happened less than that down there.
> 
> California has earthquakes and wildfires. Texas, Oklahoma and others have tornados and wildfires. The north has massive snowstorms. People on the Mississippi and other large rivers have floods.
> 
> Where are we supposed to live at?


There was a guy that built what he believed to be a hurricane proof house in Galveston. He was a military man. Can't recall his name.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> There was a guy that built what he believed to be a hurricane proof house in Galveston. He was a military man. Can't recall his name.


I remember seeing one built in Florida in an article years ago. I think a weather channel reporter started in it during one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I remember seeing one built in Florida in an article years ago. I think a weather channel reporter started in it during one.


The article was in 








Texas Monthly – The National Magazine of Texas


Covering Texas news, politics, food, history, crime, music, and everything in between for more than forty years.




www.texasmonthly.com





Which was a very good magazine.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I've lived in Florida all my life, 70+ years.
Hurricanes are just part of life.
For well over half my life, we lived about one mile from the beach.
Got tired of it, and in 1995 moved 45 miles inland, 100 feet above sea level, that rarely gets hit by a full hurricane.

Hopefully this will cause some of the damn yankees that moved down here in the last couple of years to leave and go back where they came from.
NOTE: I have nothing against Yankees. They are OK. But when they permanently MOVE here they become damn yankees. Those of us in The South know the difference.


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

mreynolds said:


> I always hear "don't build on the beach." There are houses in Galveston that are 200 years plus old. The worst hurricane ever in that area happened less than that down there.
> 
> California has earthquakes and wildfires. Texas, Oklahoma and others have tornados and wildfires. The north has massive snowstorms. People on the Mississippi and other large rivers have floods.
> 
> Where are we supposed to live at?


Ah the Galveston Hurricane. Truly a fascinating read. Lots of death preventable but the smart folks in the US declared that reports of a devastating hurricane headed towards the TX coast was fake news. Because you can’t trust those Cubans! 

Even when it was obvious what was about to happen the weather bureau didn’t like alerts for tornados and hurricanes being released because they viewed it as unnecessarily causing a panic. The only alert issued was the day of the event and even then it was not with approval.

as for 200 year old houses in Galveston? They are the great exception not the rule. And all homes that predate the 1900 storm suffered extensive damage from a 15 foot storm surge and high winds… at the time the highest point on the island was 8 feet above sea level.

As a result they raised the land 8-15 feet,and built a 17 foot sea wall. Which is why Galveston doesn’t repeatedly flood anymore.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Al said:


> NOTE: I have nothing against Yankees. They are OK. But when they permanently MOVE here they become damn yankees. Those of us in The South know the difference.


Northerners that move to Florida and then relocate to somewhere else in the South are known as "halfbackers".
If you say to someone "Well bless your heart" and they continue to smile, you know they aren't from around there.
Yes, "Yankee" and "Damn Yankee" are two different creatures.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> I always hear "don't build on the beach." There are houses in Galveston that are 200 years plus old. The worst hurricane ever in that area happened less than that down there.
> 
> California has earthquakes and wildfires. Texas, Oklahoma and others have tornados and wildfires. The north has massive snowstorms. People on the Mississippi and other large rivers have floods.
> 
> *Where are we supposed to live at?*


My adage is if you like it best where you are then stay there and adapt yourself to the changes. Try to think ahead about whatever might be the worst future climate scenarios for your area, stay informed and up-to-date, try to be ahead of the game and adapt yourself accordingly.

Where I live we are all (all 6 million of us) faced every year with the possibility of punishing losses from floods, wildfires, earthquakes, land and mud slides, avalanches, Pacific typhoons with wind forces and storm surges that are as straight as an arrow and can be total infrastructure destroyers, being snow bound and isolated, extensive highway washouts that take months to fix, deep freezes and deep heat waves, extreme droughts that can take out just about anything. 

Would I choose to live elsewhere in order to try to evade those things? 

Not on your life. 

I love the location and I love the endurance and spirit of the people who adapt and deal with things as needed with resiliency. Because we all love it where we are. If you love it where you are in spite of such obstacles then you are where you should be.

.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

The original forecast models had it coming directly over our farm as a tropical storm (39-74 mph sustained wind).
In the end it passed by offshore as a Cat 1.
In our county, the rich folks that live east of I-95 to the beaches got hammered, while us Po' Country Folk out in the sticks got some 30-40 mph gusts and light rain.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

ryanthomas said:


> Nah, they build on waterfront almost everywhere. It's just that our waterfront properties are worth a lot more than most. The shacks washed away in Mexico and the islands don't add up to much dollar wise.


And this is a silent issue in the US.

70 years ago the wealthy didn't build mcmansions on barrier islands because they knew they could be washed away by a storm. But any beach bum could stake out a spot, throw up a shelter, and live on the beach.

Today that "beach bum" vibe is what many want when they visit beachfront properties, but in a McMansion provided insurance by the National flood insurance program.

This program allows giant resorts and mansions to be built in areas prone to being devastated by storms.

Initially the NFIB was created with a carrot and stick approach - communities could qualify for insurance but only if they mitigated the risk (ie: no building in flood areas, etc). Of course, those mitigation requirements were worked around, leaving communities free to build almost anywhere knowing they were covered by the NFIB.

Just another example of government policies run amuck.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I want to know what Mika Brzezinski is doing to "save the environment" besides drinking the coolaid. 

I haven't asked Pop yet if the area where his mobile home was got hit hard. He and his sister sold out a few years ago, just before the park took a hit from a tornado.


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Northerners that move to Florida and then relocate to somewhere else in the South are known as "halfbackers".
> If you say to someone "Well bless your heart" and they continue to smile, you know they aren't from around there.
> Yes, "Yankee" and "Damn Yankee" are two different creatures.


I was one of the damn yankees for about 5 years, then the locals changed my name to Bo. So I was a Bo for about 10 years then I moved. But when I return for a visit, they still call me bo, go figure... I guess once you receive bo status, it sticks with you like a mustard stain on a white shirt. I still laugh when I think about the Mayor's whomp brisket recipe in the cook book that the ladies in town put together one year. 

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> Ah the Galveston Hurricane. Truly a fascinating read. Lots of death preventable but the smart folks in the US declared that reports of a devastating hurricane headed towards the TX coast was fake news. Because you can’t trust those Cubans!
> 
> Even when it was obvious what was about to happen the weather bureau didn’t like alerts for tornados and hurricanes being released because they viewed it as unnecessarily causing a panic. The only alert issued was the day of the event and even then it was not with approval.
> 
> ...


I know. And when they raised the island, the Houston ship channel was born leaving Houston to become the main port of Texas instead of Galveston. 

That would have been something to see back in the day.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Paumon said:


> My adage is if you like it best where you are then stay there and adapt yourself to the changes. Try to think ahead about whatever might be the worst future climate scenarios for your area, stay informed and up-to-date, try to be ahead of the game and adapt yourself accordingly.
> 
> Where I live we are all (all 6 million of us) faced every year with the possibility of punishing losses from floods, wildfires, earthquakes, land and mud slides, avalanches, Pacific typhoons with wind forces and storm surges that are as straight as an arrow and can be total infrastructure destroyers, being snow bound and isolated, extensive highway washouts that take months to fix, deep freezes and deep heat waves, extreme droughts that can take out just about anything.
> 
> ...


Exactly. People are like ants. We get mad, and then get to work.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

My BIL is in a gated community near Alba, FL. It got windy , but the shutters held. He's lost power but his generators work. He says all the restaurants are gone but he has plenty of food so he's just chilling.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You knew it was coming. This thread was the harbinger.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Why do you bring politics into so many threads.?

Please delete your political posts so that the thread does not get tossed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Why do you bring politics into so many threads.?
> 
> Please delete your political posts so that the thread does not get tossed.


Obviously you have not watched it

It is not political

It simply points to your side's hypocrisy. It is political only of you see it that way


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If there are sides, it is political.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> If there are sides, it is political.


How is climate change political?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> How is climate change political?


Because you asked, it's a fear mongering attempt to keep certain parties in control. At least that's my opinion of the hype.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Because you asked, it's a fear mongering attempt to keep certain parties in control. At least that's my opinion of the hype.


I do admit the video was highlighting fear mongering


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One can have an opinion on current events without caring a bit about politics. Most of us know that.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a house in Louisiana and one in Florida (about 15 miles south of Disney). This hurricane was supposed to run right over the top of us but took a couple of right-hand turns down in DeSoto/Hardee/Highlands counties; even still, there was a LOT of damage here (and in Orlando which still has neighbourhoods underwater). Unfortunately, Avon Park, Sebring, and SE Polk County got slammed. I think they got hit harder than during Irma back in '17, and it was bad then (I was managing a retirement community in Sebring at the time).


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575493997321388034


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Crealcritter said:


> I was one of the damn yankees for about 5 years, then the locals changed my name to Bo. So I was a Bo for about 10 years then I moved. But when I return for a visit, they still call me bo, go figure... I guess once you receive bo status, it sticks with you like a mustard stain on a white shirt. I still laugh when I think about the Mayor's whomp brisket recipe in the cook book that the ladies in town put together one year.
> 
> Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


Obviously you were a good guy. And not one of those that said things like "that's not the way we do things Up North".
We are a kind, giving, and generous people.
I have friends down at the Legion and VFW posts that came from up north, but they do not act like Damn Yankees. There IS a difference.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575945239872737282


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

Big_Al said:


> Obviously you were a good guy. And not one of those that said things like "that's not the way we do things Up North".
> We are a kind, giving, and generous people.
> I have friends down at the Legion and VFW posts that came from up north, but they do not act like Damn Yankees. There IS a difference.


I didn't get off to a good start though... 

One of the first things I did was cut down a huge red maple that I could almost reach out and touch standing on the porch. It was so massive it had a 6 foot diameter trunk and dwarfed the two story house, with 10 foot ceilings both up and down stairs and the dance hall attic. 

Apparently that old maple tree had a name "John's Tree" and someone's great grandpa named John planted it. "_The first thing those damn yankees do, is cut down trees_" Yep it's the truth, that's exactly what I did. I did how ever avoid the damned yankee title. I don't know if there's any coming back form that past tense "ed" title. I shutter at the thought, phew 🤣 

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Carpenters and roofers all over the country are already counting their money.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575945239872737282


Of course she did. Because color is more important than anything else, except the votes they buy by pandering to it.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I actually lived on the ground floor of the Richelieu Apartments in Pass Christian, MS (where the infamous hurricane party was held) when Hurricane Camille hit in 1969. I evacuated before it hit. 

Before (arrow points to my apartment):









After:









Then 2 years ago, in 2020, I was in the top floor of a tall condo on the beach in Perdido Key, FL when Hurricane Sally hit. We survived, but it was scary.

I think hurricanes are drawn to me.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

At least the damage in Florida will not affect the price of insurance and building supplies around the rest of the nation……

Yes that is a wishful statement. Seems from what I have seen that prices on materials will go up immediately and insurance prices about 3 years later. Of course the government programs to cover what the insurance companies refused to cover will also put to work, more tax money. If the insurance had to be paid only by Florida citizens and business you can bet there would be some major changes on building in Florida and those able to do so.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

No sympathy here. Florida is a swamp, most of which is at or below sea level. Recovering from Hurricanes is a major business. One of my sisters lives down there. She married a part time carpenter. He only works a few months a year, just after hurricane season.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Florida is having a bad time of it. If you live in Florida, hurricanes should be part of your plan. They happen,. you know they are going to happen.

Looking at some of the devastation, I'm thinking that ":shelter in place" might not be the best option. There are entire swathes where buildings are simply gone and all that is left is a bit of splintered kindling. I sure hope no one was sheltering in place in those areas.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Prepping does not make sense when it all floats away.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a friend who lives in N. FL. Before the storm turned he was expected to get two feet of rain. His mantra is, Cat 2 he's out of there. I asked, what would you have done with the 2 ft of rain. He said, stay put. 

Me, nope. I'm not in a flood plain but two feet dumped on me in such a short time would mean flooding. He thought about it. Said there were several flood plains around him. Maybe getting out of town was the better idea.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Prepping does not make sense when it all floats away.


Floods, fires, winds or theft can happen to any of us. It's a conundrum. Should you stock preps or just keep money in the bank (and minimal belongings) so you can afford to start over?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Prepping always makes sense. Those jars of beans can float away but the knowledge and skillset will last forever.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Prepping always makes sense. Those jars of beans can float away but the knowledge and skillset will last forever.


I consider prepping and survival skills two different things. Time and money needs to be spent wisely and talke into account all possible disaster scenarios.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Floods, fires, winds or theft can happen to any of us. It's a conundrum. Should you stock preps or just keep money in the bank (and minimal belongings) so you can afford to start over?


As in many/most things in life, balance is the answer. Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Diversify.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If I decided to live in Florida. I would try to build around the conditions. Hurricanes come every year so build accordingly. Put your house on stilts three or four feet above the highest flood level. Make everything extra strong, don't use roofing that is easily blown away. Have water storage above ground level so it won't be contaminated, or carried away. Have a generator shed up on stilts like your house. Keep at least one month of fuel on hand. A well stocked pantry would be a must. So you won't be standing in line for TP, or bottled water. 

My bug out bag would be a small camp trailer that I could pull behind my truck. Keep it stocked and ready to roll, at a moments notice. A fourteen foot john boat, with a small motor. So I could rescue my neighbors during high water conditions. 

A BBQ pit large enough to cook an adult gator.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

muleskinner2 said:


> If I decided to live in Florida. I would try to build around the conditions. Hurricanes come every year so build accordingly. Put your house on stilts three or four feet above the highest flood level. Make everything extra strong, don't use roofing that is easily blown away. Have water storage above ground level so it won't be contaminated, or carried away. Have a generator shed up on stilts like your house. Keep at least one month of fuel on hand. A well stocked pantry would be a must. So you won't be standing in line for TP, or bottled water.
> 
> My bug out bag would be a small camp trailer that I could pull behind my truck. Keep it stocked and ready to roll, at a moments notice. A fourteen foot john boat, with a small motor. So I could rescue my neighbors during high water conditions.
> 
> A BBQ pit large enough to cook an adult gator.


I like your intent but I don't think the idea with the stilts would work out as intended in a hurricane with forces like these last 2 hurricanes (Gail and Ian) have displayed. In those conditions huge wharfs were torn apart and sturdy stilts in residential areas did not stop high winds and 20+ feet high storm surge from ripping structures right up and off the stilts, including smashing the stilts askew or uprooting them, and tossing the structures and contents aside into matchsticks or dragging them out to sea.

.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Saw something about Babcock Ranch, a town inland a little ways, about 10 miles from Ft. Meyers. They built the place specifically to be resilient to hurricanes. The houses are built higher and the streets act as flood channels to carry the water away. They fared the storm very well, didn't even lose power because it's all solar. I wouldn't have bet on solar holding up well in a storm that bad, but apparently it did.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Redlands Okie said:


> At least the damage in Florida will not affect the price of insurance and building supplies around the rest of the nation……
> 
> Yes that is a wishful statement. Seems from what I have seen that prices on materials will go up immediately and insurance prices about 3 years later. Of course the government programs to cover what the insurance companies refused to cover will also put to work, more tax money. If the insurance had to be paid only by Florida citizens and business you can bet there would be some major changes on building in Florida and those able to do so.


Im in wv my homeowner went up $27. So gota say its across all states.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I can bet you mine will go up. Not affected by Ian but it's gone up each time there's been a big hit by a hurricane in any part of any state. 

Of course the price of building materials will go up. With all the rebuilding needed in FL alone materials are going to fly off the shelves.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Paumon said:


> I like your intent but I don't think the idea with the stilts would work out as intended in a hurricane with forces like these last 2 hurricanes (Gail and Ian) have displayed. In those conditions huge wharfs were torn apart and sturdy stilts in residential areas did not stop high winds and 20+ feet high storm surge from ripping structures right up and off the stilts, including smashing the stilts askew or uprooting them, and tossing the structures and contents aside into matchsticks or dragging them out to sea.
> 
> .


Stilts and first story walls that easily blow out (usually for water) is standard hurricane building practice. Florida actually has what seems to be some pretty good building codes, other wise the damage would be a lot worse. Does not always work, but it sure helps.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Paumon said:


> I like your intent but I don't think the idea with the stilts would work out as intended in a hurricane with forces like these last 2 hurricanes (Gail and Ian) have displayed. In those conditions huge wharfs were torn apart and sturdy stilts in residential areas did not stop high winds and 20+ feet high storm surge from ripping structures right up and off the stilts, including smashing the stilts askew or uprooting them, and tossing the structures and contents aside into matchsticks or dragging them out to sea.
> 
> .


Oh, sorry I forgot to mention. I wouldn't live within ten miles of the coast.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@muleskinner2, I like your idea of a bug out camp trailer. We have been kicking that idea around for a few months.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> If I decided to live in Florida. I would try to build around the conditions. Hurricanes come every year so build accordingly. Put your house on stilts three or four feet above the highest flood level. Make everything extra strong, don't use roofing that is easily blown away. Have water storage above ground level so it won't be contaminated, or carried away. Have a generator shed up on stilts like your house. Keep at least one month of fuel on hand. A well stocked pantry would be a must. So you won't be standing in line for TP, or bottled water.
> 
> My bug out bag would be a small camp trailer that I could pull behind my truck. Keep it stocked and ready to roll, at a moments notice. A fourteen foot john boat, with a small motor. So I could rescue my neighbors during high water conditions.
> 
> A BBQ pit large enough to cook an adult gator.


My mom's old place in Florida was built completely out of concrete block. It might get flooded, and the roof could possibly get torn off, but that building isn't going anywhere unless the land underneath it goes too. It's 70 years old, two blocks from the beach, and still there, which says something I guess.

Not that anyone should sit in it and try to ride it out. It's a ding dong move to not evacuate when told to evacuate.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> Oh, sorry I forgot to mention. I wouldn't live within ten miles of the coast.


Not on the coast then don't really need those stilts.

But that 155 mph wind of a cat 5 might still level your stick built home.

If I were to build/buy there I would either buy a replaceable home (with robust bug-out plan, or a concrete block home built on a natural elevation.

We chose our homesite very carefully. It would take a Noah's Ark level flood to flood us as our deck looks over the flood zone. And the west side is built into the hill (most tornadoes move west to East).


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> @muleskinner2, I like your idea of a bug out camp trailer. We have been kicking that idea around for a few months.


If I were going to build one, I would start with a used cargo trailer. First thing to do is rodent proof it. Mice and rats could get into all factory built camp trailers that I have ever had. The cut huge holes under them for plumbing and electrical, and then don't seal them up when they are done. A twelve foot cargo trailer with an AC unit on the top, would be a lot more comfortable than a tent, or a refuge center. 

I would insulate it so it would be livable if it was 120F or -20F. Build a couple bunks, a good kitchen area, and a shower. Then build shelves for storage in every space available. Six months of freeze dried food, and one hundred gallons of water, would be my minimum of food supplies.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@muleskinner2, how would you work the door? I would think the back drop down door would stay in place for easy loading. But the side door is the one I have problems with. The doors on the trailers are made to open out and would make it easy for some jerk to lock you inside. The latch could be removed but the door still opens out and won't latch. Do they make trailer or mobile home doors of the same size? If one was to build a wooden door frame on the inside (since it has to be framed in for the insulation) would it fit the same opening?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> @muleskinner2, how would you work the door? I would think the back drop down door would stay in place for easy loading. But the side door is the one I have problems with. The doors on the trailers are made to open out and would make it easy for some jerk to lock you inside. The latch could be removed but the door still opens out and won't latch. Do they make trailer or mobile home doors of the same size? If one was to build a wooden door frame on the inside (since it has to be framed in for the insulation) would it fit the same opening?


The in/out door is a damned if you do, damned if you don’t situation. If you used a solid core door, or capped a hollow one after you cut it, you could frame in whatever sort of door you wanted. The problem with becoming trapped inside is just as bad with a swing-in door. All it would take is a tree branch, or similar, to fall and dent the roof enough to keep you from being able to swing the door in. Swing-out would be at least marginally more resilient to being kicked in. 

I wouldn’t sweat which way the door swung, and make sure part of my preps included a way to cut myself out of the thing if needed. A battery-powered reciprocating saw would be a useful prep regardless. 


If I was planning a trailer as a bug-out shelter, I’d put plenty of focus into the wheels and tires. I’d probably keep the whole thing up on blocks so I could regularly spin the wheels to distribute the bearing grease. Also, I’d probably keep the wheels indoors, and still replace the tires (including the spares every 5 years or so; 2-3 years if I was leaving the wheels on it, outside. Would definitely keep a tire patch kit and hand pump with the gear, too.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

I've pondered the bug out scenarios. With foresight of the coming disaster, campers, trailers, etc. are possible. For the surprise S$%^ hit the fan scenario the roads will be a gridlock and you can forget getting anywhere. I mapped trail and hike options that are through forested and unpopulated areas to get to my "bug out" location and have a pack ready with 4 days food (plus things to gather extra food if needed) to get me there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was considering using the trailer for sleeping quarters on road trips and at swap meets. A camper is nice but it isn't made for hauling stuff to sales.

If the sh** hits the fan, I'm not hiking anywhere. At most I might be able to go 5 miles a day. 300 feet if I carry over 30 pounds.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576587318122536960


----------



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

Hiro said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576587318122536960


Some folks have never watched Gilligan‘s Island and it shows. 
The Professor was pretty danged handy.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I was considering using the trailer for sleeping quarters on road trips and at swap meets. A camper is nice but it isn't made for hauling stuff to sales.
> 
> If the sh** hits the fan, I'm not hiking anywhere. At most I might be able to go 5 miles a day. 300 feet if I carry over 30 pounds.


LOL. I have done a lot of backpack / Fly-fishing / Camping so I'm used to a 60 LB pack in mountainous terrain. I average about 8 miles a day in the rough mountains and 20 per day if where rather flat. I have a friend that was very unfit that started going with me who is 72 and he keeps up with no problems now.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pickupman said:


> Some folks have never watched Gilligan‘s Island and it shows.
> The Professor was pretty danged handy.


Funny, I’m thoroughly convinced that it was Mary Ann who made that island habitable.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Something for everyone to keep in mind. Many times it doesn't matter if you live on the coast, inland of Florida or on the moon.

Years ago Opal hit us in the N. GA mountains. Left behind a lot of damage. I had to make an emergency run to MI and as soon as roads were cleared enough I was on the road. There was destruction all the way to the OH/KY line. Then Katrina hit us in S. TN. Same repeat with the destruction. Michael did massive damage in SW GA, no where near the coast. 

Just because you don't live in FL or any of the Gulf states does not mean you're immune from the destruction.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

robin416 said:


> Something for everyone to keep in mind. Many times it doesn't matter if you live on the coast, inland of Florida or on the moon.
> 
> Years ago Opal hit us in the N. GA mountains. Left behind a lot of damage. I had to make an emergency run to MI and as soon as roads were cleared enough I was on the road. There was destruction all the way to the OH/KY line. Then Katrina hit us in S. TN. Same repeat with the destruction. Michael did massive damage in SW GA, no where near the coast.
> 
> Just because you don't live in FL or any of the Gulf states does not mean you're immune from the destruction.


Sometimes, it's almost easier to prepare when you are dealing with something expected. I think most Albertans are accustomed to deal with extreme cold and a few other known weather related issues but the Ft Mac fires and massive flooding we experienced several years ago showed how poorly prepared many of us were when faced with something unusual.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> Sometimes, it's almost easier to prepare when you are dealing with something expected. I think most Albertans are accustomed to deal with extreme cold and a few other known weather related issues but the Ft Mac fires and massive flooding we experienced several years ago showed how poorly prepared many of us were when faced with something unusual.


Snowmagedon in Texas was pretty telling also. Most of friends and I did just fine but a lot did not. Everytime we have a hurricane coming, Lowes and everyone else sells out of generators, water, etc. A hard freeze is predicted and the same thing but it's pipe wrap, plumbing fixtures,etc. 

U would think by now they would have learned this already.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Snowmagedon in Texas was pretty telling also. Most of friends and I did just fine but a lot did not. Everytime we have a hurricane coming, Lowes and everyone else sells out of generators, water, etc. A hard freeze is predicted and the same thing but it's pipe wrap, plumbing fixtures,etc.
> 
> U would think by now they would have learned this already.


I have a friend in Texas and he sent several, 'what do I do now,' text messages.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

012345 said:


> LOL. I have done a lot of backpack / Fly-fishing / Camping so I'm used to a 60 LB pack in mountainous terrain. I average about 8 miles a day in the rough mountains and 20 per day if where rather flat. I have a friend that was very unfit that started going with me who is 72 and he keeps up with no problems now.


In my case the degree of "fitness" isn't possible due to skeletal deformities. 

When the zombie hoards invade, at least I'll go down fighting.


----------

